# Worst doping excuses- diarrhea for the home town German



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Vanishing twins, Jack Daniels, too many puffs of the inhaler and now plain old diarrhea from his sponsors water. 
This is pathetic. 

Per cyclingnews with my additions in brackets-
The German cycling federation (BDR) announced Monday that an intestinal infection (probably from ingesting too many drugs) was responsible for irregular blood values which were found in UCI World Road Championships bronze medal winner Stefan Schumacher before the event. The UCI and BDR emphasized that the problem was not due to any manipulation or doping (because the hosting Germans needed a medal out of this Worlds).

The Gerolsteiner rider underwent an unannounced out-of-competition doping control by the German National Anti-Doping Agency on September 25 and an unannounced control by the UCI three days later. The results showed *"irregularities in various parameters" *(=DOPING) Schumacher requested that further tests be made (paid big euros to his national federation) and the investigating doctors (probably Dr Andreas Schmid and Lothar Heinrich- the T Mobile doping doctors) concluded that the problem was due to the diarrhea from which the German rider was suffering.

All of the blood values were within the UCI's limits. "A removal from competition came at no time into consideration," BDR said (because we really want to win a medal on home soil).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It could be real....... I'll just take it as it is. Doesn't upset me


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

If the blood values were within the UCI's limits, then it doesn't qualify as doping. It doesn't get any simpler than that. I'm sure he will be watched more carefully in the future.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You take the cynicism prize of the morning!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Actually I think this one makes a lot of sense. It very well could have been his hematocrit suddenly took a big jump (but not above the 50% limit) because of dehydration from the diarrhea.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I have no idea why these non-results are ever made public. All they do is add to suspicion and confusion. I believe the intestine problem was real-there are some pics of him on pez in which he looks unusually thin - amazing he had the endurance.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

nrspeed said:


> Vanishing twins, Jack Daniels, too many puffs of the inhaler and now plain old diarrhea from his sponsors water.
> This is pathetic.
> 
> Per cyclingnews with my additions in brackets-
> ...



I may be wrong, but isn't one of the issues with blood doping and or other drug usage intestinal issues shortly after using the PED's? I seem to remember this being discussed after Vinokourov turned up positive for his blood doping. Also has been mentioned with Pantani when he was doping (had diarrhea a lot).

I'm not saying this guy was doping or not, but that the intestinal issues he's having are fairly consistent with those that others that have been caught doping have suffered.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I think the correlation came when a rider's internal testing (by his team) reveals he is likely to test positive, so he suddenly suffers a stomach ailment and either drops out or finishes far down to avoid a control. The main sideffect of EPO was death..due to clots and subsequent heart attacks.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> I think the correlation came when a rider's internal testing (by his team) reveals he is likely to test positive, so he suddenly suffers a stomach ailment and either drops out or finishes far down to avoid a control. The main sideffect of EPO was death..due to clots and subsequent heart attacks.


May be, but I remember several occasions where Pantani didn't want to drop out and just crapped his shorts to keep going.

I've always seen it as an excuse, but it also leads to the credance from the performance drop the next day or so after doping....i.e. the really bad day that Vinokourov had after the ITT this year.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I know from experience that if I have been on the john all day or night there is now way I am at my peak for the next day or two's ride, let alone medaling in a world championship length race. Come on!
I recall Tom Boonen in a recent Paris Roubaix and Greg Lemond in an early Tour with La Vie Claire with stained shorts getting dropped from the front groups. I am not saying they doped because they had stomach aliments- they got dropped! Those were normal performances. But a local guy medals in the Worlds? 
Its simple- if you are dehydrated from being sick you cannot perform at your peak fitness. Dehydration would likely change some blood value but isn't that common for stage racing at altitude? 
As Stevesbike said above- "amazing he had the endurance."


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

In this case, I don't think there's anything particularly suspicious about Schumacher. He's a proven rider who does well in the classics and is a great one day rider.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

And the test result was from a few days earlier than the actual race, he was obviously feeling better came race day.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

stevesbike said:


> He's a proven rider


What was he on when he proved himself? What was Landis on when he put out better power numbers in training than he at the Tour? Something has to be really wrong to have the runs and you don't recover in a couple of days to finish at the front of the World Champs if it was bad enough to affect your blood.

"Amazing" indeed.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> I have no idea why these non-results are ever made public. All they do is add to suspicion and confusion. I believe the intestine problem was real-there are some pics of him on pez in which he looks unusually thin - amazing he had the endurance.



Agreed, I think this sort of thing should not be released to the media. Why add fuel to the doping fire? Reporters will latch on to anything they can. Keep it private unless someone fails a test.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

from cyclingnews-
The German Parliament is now going to investigate Schumacher's diarrhea. That is disgusting. 

To make matters worse, the guy stalks his girlfriend after too many beers and gets into a hit and run. B/A level is over the limit, gets his drivers license yanked and surprise, surprise- he may have been on "social" drugs. 

Couldn't he have learned from Ullrich's mistakes? 

What a joker.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It was released in an equivalent version of the U.S. "STAR" magazine. Stories are often carried away...far away.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

He's no angel—got off on a technicality after he tested positive for norpseudoephedrin in 2005 during the Rheinland-Pfalz Rundfahrt. The drug was prescribed for him by his mother, who is a doctor and takes care of his medical needs.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Amphetamine found in Schumacher's blood
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/jan08/jan08news2


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Vino's drop in performance post TT was because he knew he was probably caught when they took blood after the stage instead of just urine. That sort of knowledge really sucks your strength. I doubt he slept much that night either.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

nrspeed said:


> I recall Tom Boonen in a recent Paris Roubaix and Greg Lemond in an early Tour with La Vie Claire with stained shorts getting dropped from the front groups.


Lemond was in 1991 or 1992. He was 2nd overall and first with La Vie Claire in 85 & 86. 1984 he was third and best young rider. Come 1991/2 he and many other top flight pros from the 80's were turning themselves inside out to keep up with the EPO boys. Turns out that they misdiagnosed his illness which was more likely overtraining & extreme fatigue. Imagine finding yourself out the back of the bunch that abruptly at 31. Only a year or two earlier he'd been the one putting the pressure on, now he was behind everyone?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Aint Kharma a b!tch? 

I bet old Hincapie was busting a gut over the kraut's misfortune while in yellow.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

nrspeed said:


> Aint Kharma a b!tch?
> 
> I bet old Hincapie was busting a gut over the kraut's misfortune while in yellow.


Maybe I'm not remembering correctly but didn't Schumacher get his arm clipped by a spectator causing him to lose control and crash into Hincapie?

If so, why would Karma come into play and why would Hincapie have any ill-will towards Schumacher?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Maybe I'm not remembering correctly but didn't Schumacher get his arm clipped by a spectator causing him to lose control and crash into Hincapie?
> 
> If so, why would Karma come into play and why would Hincapie have any ill-will towards Schumacher?


Hincapie was interviewed on Velonews after Schumacher took the maillot jaune. He said he had reviewed the tape and determined that Schumacher did nothing out of line at the ENECO tour (I think that's the one) and that he and Schumacher had no issues. Seems like Big George was able to put the issue behind him.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nrspeed said:


> Aint Kharma a b!tch?
> 
> I bet old Hincapie was busting a gut over the kraut's misfortune while in yellow.


The kraut? Charming


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Who is laughing now? 
What a dumb @$$- the joker cant TT and then smokes everyone in two TdF TT's. He couldn't even win the German TT championships.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Well who is next? There were 14 riders to be retested.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dagger said:


> Well who is next? There were 14 riders to be retested.


I say Cavendish!


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> I say Cavendish!



Not going to happen, sorry to dash your hopes and dreams - but he really *is* that good.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

my $ is on Kirchen, Kohl and a CSC rider


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Yeah,, the guy with the bad teeth..*



nrspeed said:


> my $ is on Kirchen, Kohl and a CSC rider


Kohl is totally next. Stayed with the lead group on too many climbs... And also rode a surprisinly good ITT?.... 

He's totally next 

Nik


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

saird said:


> Not going to happen, sorry to dash your hopes and dreams - but he really *is* that good.


Why? Are you British and don't want to see a national hero go down? 

That's my bet. He good but so where others. Just a guess. I hope not as he is FUN to watch!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

saird said:


> Not going to happen, sorry to dash your hopes and dreams - but he really *is* that good.


And I agree with that too. Cav is pretty high profile and too locked down by British Cycling to get involved with something that stupid.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

dagger said:


> And I agree with that too. Cav is pretty high profile and too locked down by British Cycling to get involved with something that stupid.


He also really suffered on the mountain stages during the tour.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd guess most of the riders on CSC. But not Jens ... that would be a blow.


----------

